# Millers field Ambleside



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Called yesterday at Millers field and the new prices are £10 a night for any length of motorhome. About 12 there at the time and looks like room for dozens more. Hope it takes off and we could maybe get some more places so near to the town we want to visit.

Sooty10


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

We stayed there last weekend great location I think about 15 hardstanding places the rest are grass but it depends on the weather as to whether you can use the grass pitches. Though no problems at the moment
Bri


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We were there for a nights two weeks ago, excellent. We also made sure that any of the shops or pubs we went into were aware where and why we were staying. It would be nice if other places could follow this great example.

Dave


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anybody have the phone number for Millers please?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Why not enter it into our stoppover database?

I've even provided the link for you :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the number for Ambleside Aire 07708310986 the guy who answers is Graham we stayed there this weekend, fantastic location hoping to go back for new years eve.

Mike


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

been upto the lakes today walking the weather has been overcast and mild with not a breath of wind the colour of the leaves were breathtaking and even when it is damp and overcast the area is still beautiful


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

gofer said:


> been upto the lakes today walking the weather has been overcast and mild with not a breath of wind the colour of the leaves were breathtaking and even when it is damp and overcast the area is still beautiful


Absolutely fantastic


----------

